# Could there be something wrong??



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi

our son is 19months old and for the past 2 months or so, he really finds comfort in you tickling his ears (on the inside) and it helps him fall to sleep (sometimes).  I've never thought anything of it until the past few days, when he's wanted me to do it but then really forces my finger into his ear, so that i'm pressing really hard.

he doesn't seem in pain, either while I'm doing it or during the day when he doesn't want it done.

It really seems to soothe him and he usually falls asleep while I do it!

Could he be in pain, in his ear or head or is it just one of those things!!

Keri xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Keri

It may just be a temporary 'one ofg those things'. I know many children do this if they are tired.

To be on the save side its best to get GP to look into his ears to make sure that there is no infection.

Jxx


----------

